# BNIB PPI ART A300.2 & DEQ-230 EQ!!!!



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Saw both of these listed on ebay.

Don't see BNIB everyday!

The DEQ-230 is pricey but may be something some DIYMA member might have to have.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR

A300.2 link:

Precision Power A300.2 | eBay

DEQ-230 link:

Precision Power PPI DEQ-230 DEQ230 Equalizer Old School | eBay


----------



## shnitz (Jun 13, 2011)

Eek, what a load from that guy. While it's true that there isn't really anywhere for amplifier technology to go, that's a load of crock that his amplifier is better than a new amp, especially considering that his is completely untested. Plus, give me a new processor instead of that old hulking EQ box.

Also, this is definitely an ebay listing, not a hot deal, even if it were a good price (which it absolutely isn't).


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

shnitz said:


> Eek, what a load from that guy. While it's true that there isn't really anywhere for amplifier technology to go, that's a load of crock that his amplifier is better than a new amp, especially considering that his is completely untested. Plus, give me a new processor instead of that old hulking EQ box.
> 
> Also, this is definitely an ebay listing, not a hot deal, even if it were a good price (which it absolutely isn't).


You're right about the sales pitch.
As for the ebay vs. HD, it depends on if you think a BNIB art is a hot deal or not.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

If I had a need for it, I would be all over it.


----------



## omegaslast (Nov 4, 2010)

Wonder if theres a whole forum dedicated to this
eBay Car Audio Deals - DIYMA.com - Scientific Car Audio - Truth in Sound Quality


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

The A300.2 is at only 160.00 with 4 hours to go.
Could be a real steal if it stays below $200-250.
I'm tapped right now as I'm watching two contractors installing new windows and ac in my house or I would jump in.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

DEQ230 is one of my favorite analog EQs but that is way expensive.
Most go for $200 or under, usually around $150.

Ive had 4 in the past 10 years...nice convenient EQs


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

shnitz said:


> Eek, what a load from that guy. While it's true that there isn't really anywhere for amplifier technology to go, that's a load of crock that his amplifier is better than a new amp, especially considering that his is completely untested. Plus, give me a new processor instead of that old hulking EQ box.
> 
> Also, this is definitely an ebay listing, not a hot deal, even if it were a good price (which it absolutely isn't).


While I agree that his sales pitch is funny the A300.2 is better than a lot of new amps on the market... It's an awesome amplifier. If I had the doe I'd buy it and stash it away for my 67 Camaro project I'm scheming on.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

$301.00 for the A300.2.
That feels about right for BNIB.
Anyone on here get it?

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

$301 is wow.... I sold a MINT A300.2 last christmas for about $200us.


----------

